# Toro recycler gts valve spec.



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Guys, 

I am working on a Toro GTS Model 20624 mower with a Suzuki VMG6 engine on it. 

I cannot anywhere find what the valve lash should be, anyone know? 

thanks, 

Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

VALVE LASH
Valve lash is preset at the factory to.025 - .13mm (.001 in. .005 in.). 
There is no regular maintenance or adjustment of the valve lash
required unless the head has been removed or other service in the valve train has been performed. 
See Valve Lash Adjustment on page 33 for complete valve setting instructions.

Excerpt from the service manual for your engine.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks 30Year, 

I thought OHV needed periodic adjustment?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most do, but that Suzuki engine that was on the Toro mowers was a darn good engine. Come to think of it, I cannot ever recall running across one that ever needed any valve work.


----------

